# Focus ST or Fiesta ST



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Currently looking at cars and would like to buy one by the end of the year if the funds are still ok, ive been interested in the Fiesta ST and the Focus ST or maybe an Audi, what do you all recommend?

Fiesta ST









Focus ST









Not an orange one though.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

focus for me. just for that 5 pot noise


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

focus


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Fiesta with the mountune pack :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Fester.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I was in exactly the same boat not too long ago, choice between the same 3 cars. Best advice I can offer is take all 3 for a test drive and you'll soon know the answer.

Needless to say I went for an Audi A3


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Focus ST if your a petrolhead .


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

They are both great cars. The Fiesta is a nice nippy car and looks great but is a little small for my liking and with the Focus being that little bit bigger if you want/need the space, go for the Mountune for that extra little pep.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry to say but it's an Audi for me, purely on build quality, disiarability, and strong resale values, but at the end of the day you can only go for what you can afford. :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

IMO desirability would be less on an A3 than the Focus ST though. An S3 would probably win out if badge matters, but the drive is worse in my experience. The STs always hold their value pretty well.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sorry to say but it's an Audi for me, purely on build quality, disiarability, and strong resale values, but at the end of the day you can only go for what you can afford. :thumb:


To be fair desirability is subjective. Not having much money does not mean you can't buy a car you desire, nor does it mean cars that cost a lot of money are desirable.
I no more desire an Audi than I desire having my plums shaved and doused in Old spice.
A Citroen DS 21 on the other hand..


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd say Focus personally.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Fiesta ST for all round value ( I just bought one) Focus if you want more of a throaty sound & space. Audi probably paying for the name more so, doubt resale percentages will be that much different. From what I have seen of mine so far the build quality appears to be equally as good as some of the VAG cars.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

If it was my money I was spending I'd get an Audi. However all the reviews point to the Focus being an incredibly fun and well sorted car.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd personally go for an Audi over a Ford, my house mate has had both, he preferred the Fiesta ST was a better handling car he said, and also his focus has just got BANG!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd go for the Fiesta...it looks angry...the Focus just looks like a big fish now lol


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

In my current cirumstances a focus (kids)
Regardless of badge, as a car they are fantastic machines. 
Build quality is hardly bad on that shape focus but quality doesnt nean that much to me, id prefer the drive of a car over the quality of panels I touch during a clean or getting in and out

Take them all for a drive and see which is more to your taste (fiesta for fun, focus for bit of power but comfort and quite refined and the audi for getting from A to B)


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Audi is as as boring as wallpaper paste. Fiesta for me. :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Focus all the way, but, I would say that, wouldn't I :thumb:


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

We've got the new a3 sportback and it's far from boring.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chippy1970 said:


> We've got the new a3 sportback and it's far from boring.


Quality cars. :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sorry to say but it's an Audi for me, purely on build quality, disiarability, and strong resale values, but at the end of the day you can only go for what you can afford. :thumb:


Uh, which audi? An r8, rs6, or a dull derv a3?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> To be fair desirability is subjective. Not having much money does not mean you can't buy a car you desire, nor does it mean cars that cost a lot of money are desirable.
> I no more desire an Audi than I desire having my plums shaved and doused in Old spice.
> A Citroen DS 21 on the other hand..


I certainly don't desire either a peugeot 407 or an audi a3 

Audi r8 maybe, but unless you have issues I don't see why an a3 would be more desirable than say an aston martin vanquish.

Wrt the fords, tbh, I'd want an older rs or the cheaper fiesta st.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I certainly don't desire either a peugeot 407 or an audi a3
> 
> .


You aren't wanted in the Executive saloon world anyway, you bamboo brained gimp


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Uh, which audi? An r8, rs6, or a dull derv a3?


R8 of course :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> You aren't wanted in the Executive saloon world anyway, you bamboo brained gimp


Don't you have to be ancient to drive an executive saloon?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> R8 of course :thumb:


So not all audis are more desirable than the focus st, therefore contradicting your earlier statement?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Don't you have to be able to drive to drive an executive saloon?


You do.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

chippy1970 said:


> We've got the new a3 sportback and it's far from boring.


No offence but I fail to see what's interesting about it?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> You do.


Maybe when i'm double my age and half your age


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I fail to see where the OP has stated he wants a diesel audi?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> So not all audis are more desirable than the focus st, therefore contradicting your earlier statement?


You asked me which model and I told you, Audi's are very desirable and I think that's a well established fact.  just wondering is this thread going to end up being the usual VAG bashing.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> I fail to see where the OP has stated he wants a diesel audi?


I fail to see where he mentioned which audi he wanted.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You asked me which model and I told you, Audi's are very desirable and I think that's a well established fact.  just wondering is this thread going to end up being the usual VAG bashing.


So all audis are now very desirable again? Are you going to make up your mind at some point?

Is vag bashing just disliking any single car that the vag group makes, or just not preferring audis to every other single car in the world? Either sounds like ignorance to me, so if you count vag bashing as not being ignorant :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'd have the Fiesta, both nice cars though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> I'd have the Fiesta, both nice cars though.


It is quite cute and light  I'm still not convinced the focus st is a big enough step up from the smaller petrol engined focus's, the rs is a different matter.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> I fail to see where he mentioned he wanted an audi at all? Strange that...





Kingshaun2k said:


> Currently looking at cars and would like to buy one by the end of the year if the funds are still ok, ive been interested in the Fiesta ST and the Focus ST or maybe an Audi, what do you all recommend?


I guess old age is affecting the eyes :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> I guess old age is affecting the eyes :lol:


Fair enough, still an audi what...? S3, S4?


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> No offence but I fail to see what's interesting about it?


Buy one and drive it then you will know. If you've not owned one you can hardly comment on how interesting it is. Yeah it's no Porsche but it does me and my wife fine. Plenty of gadgets on it and I love the quality of German cars I even have a German van too. I could have just bought a fraud tran5h1t van but no I bought a VW T5 as I like the quality.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

chippy1970 said:


> Buy one and drive it then you will know. If you've not owned one you can hardly comment on how interesting it is. Yeah it's no Porsche but it does me and my wife fine. Plenty of gadgets on it and I love the quality of German cars I even have a German van too. I could have just bought a fraud tran**** van but no I bought a VW T5 as I like the quality.


Maybe test drive, but it just doesn't look that interesting from the outside to me, the engines aren't that interesting to me and i'd have no need for the estate version tbh.

There aren't many porsches I find interesting either, they're all a bit too.. German? 

I had an m3, I wasn't impressed by the build quality  Not that the 350z seems brilliant either :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd probably go with new the Fiesta over an older Focus. The 2.5 is a lovely engine, but running costs will be significantly higher. 

If it was the new Focus, I'd go with that. 

For the kind of performance you are looking at from an ST, you'd need to spend a fair bit more on a Audi to get similar performance and spec, or accept the car will be a good bit older.


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Funny enough I was at Mercedes Benz world at the weekend and found the quality of their new cars terrible lol luckily I've never owned a merc. I looked at the A class but thought the interior was rubbish. We normally have golfs but this time the Audi looked better.

She's knackered both front alloys already , bloody women lol


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd go for the Fiesta, I know a few people with them & on one run saw 50+mpg, with the 5pot Focus even on an eco run struggles to get over 30mpg


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Has to be the fiesta with Mountune. Best driving car of the three.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fiesta all day long


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Test drive the lot... Will make the decision easier I was contemplating fiesta vs Mini Cooper s F56, never test drove mini as the fiesta was that good and £6k cheaper (can't imagine mini giving massive discounts yet) plus I would have to put a larger deposit, larger monthly payment and largish GMFV with mini. With no effort I got £3k off fiesta's RRP new. 

Fiesta is suppose to be very firm but I didn't find it too extreme, focus will be a bit softer and thirstier.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

It would be an audi for me. New a3 is a little dull but I'd take one over a ford every day of the week

p.s I do have a soft spot for the fiesta and if you were comparing puntos, ds3's, clios etc it would be what i'd pick. Fiesta and an Audi is a different ball park IMO


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What Audi would people buy? 

Everyone always talks about buying an Audi and fails to mention that there is more than one. 

What Audi is a better alternative to the two performance cars shown?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> R8 of course :thumb:


Driven one, I'd have the s7. Ford please, focus if long trips, fiesta if just hammering around town.

New mini f56 isn't 6k more expensive, the ones I looked at had the chilli pack and they were 20k, a fiesta to the same spec - not that you can get led headlamps to the same spec would be very similar.

I don't think there is any nice a3, I guess if you wanted something mundane a 3 door sport would be ok, the s3 is ok, quick but soulless. The rs3 stonking engine poor car.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The a3 is the only Audi in the current range I wouldn't want I recon. 

The fiesta is a good car. My wife has one (not an st) and its surprising big. We both prefer the focus st over the fiesta st but the focus costs more for obvious reasons.

I also find the focus STs hold their value quite well. 

If I was spending a fair bit of money though I'm not sure whether I'd buy a newer fiesta st or an older focus st. I think the newer fiesta looks pretty good, maybe better looking than the older focus. Sheer power and size of the focus makes it a win though. You can tell the STs apart from the regular focus or fiesta but an a3 is an a3. S3 is slightly different but I don't think they look that much better than the regular a3. 

The Audi is built better but I think ford are built pretty well for a non German car.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Maybe when i'm double my age and half your age


You're nearly 40, you cheeky sod 
Besides, I thought you wanted an older man?


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

S3 imo fiestas and focus's are way too common and will be chavy when prices drop. Megane 265 cup maybe?😉


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> You're nearly 40, you cheeky sod
> Besides, I thought you wanted an older man?


That would make you 160, or, dust 

I'll settle for a younger guy without a boudoir in their car


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rory1992 said:


> S3 imo fiestas and focus's are way too common and will be chavy when prices drop. Megane 265 cup maybe?😉


At the value of cars posted, a new S3 will be out of budget. The last S3 can't be far off the ST in terms of popularity. There is a lot of them.

Don't all cars fall in to chavs hands?

We seem to have richer chavs these days that can afford prestige brands and chav them up too. There is shows dedicated to them.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I'll settle for a younger guy without a boudoir in their car


Pfft, I bet


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

winrya said:


> It would be an audi for me. New a3 is a little dull but I'd take one over a ford every day of the week
> 
> p.s I do have a soft spot for the fiesta and if you were comparing puntos, ds3's, clios etc it would be what i'd pick. Fiesta and an Audi is a different ball park IMO


A focus and an a3 isn't a different ballpark.

A mondeo and a maserati quattroporte, is. The only audi a3 I've been in was interminably dull inside and outside.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chippy1970 said:


> Buy one and drive it then you will know. If you've not owned one you can hardly comment on how interesting it is. Yeah it's no Porsche but it does me and my wife fine. Plenty of gadgets on it and I love the quality of German cars I even have a German van too. I could have just bought a fraud tran5h1t van but no I bought a VW T5 as I like the quality.


Interesting how you used the word fraud as I have on many occasions used the word fraud.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Fiesta's are by no means a cheap car these days. Doesn't a fully kitted out ST3 Reach £18k?!? That's insane money for a ford!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

MA3RC said:


> Fiesta's are by no means a cheap car these days. Doesn't a fully kitted out ST3 Reach £18k?!? That's insane money for a ford!


19 grand standard, according to it on my company car list


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MA3RC said:


> Fiesta's are by no means a cheap car these days. Doesn't a fully kitted out ST3 Reach £18k?!? That's insane money for a ford!


£18,000 for a ford, your avin a laugh:lol::lol: no ford is worth that amount, they can keep it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> 19 grand standard, according to it on my company car list


£19,000 :lol::lol:, you could get a decent spec BM, VAG or Merc for that money.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> £19,000 :lol::lol:, you could get a decent spec BM, VAG or Merc for that money.


Really ? A 1.6 tdi se golf is near enough 20k, and they ain't no better built than a focus.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> £19,000 :lol::lol:, you could get a decent spec BM, VAG or Merc for that money.


Think you better check out prices.

A 1.4 Polo BlueGT with 140bhp costs the same as the Fiesta in ST3 spec. Start adding the same spec to the Polo and see what the gap is.

Remember the ST3 models are the most expensive.

£19k could see you driving a 1.2 Golf with 105bhp.

If you are in the market for a little hot hatch, you'd have to discount the above as they ain't hot.

You are going to get much BMW or Merc for £19K.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> £19,000 :lol::lol:, you could get a decent spec BM, VAG or Merc for that money.


Are you talking second hand?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> 19 grand standard, according to it on my company car list


ST-3 £17k with every option except parking sensors and variable boot floor


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

The ST3 isn't available to configure on the Ford website yet, but a fully spec'd ST2 costs £20,570! I don't have anything against Ford's as I really like them and have owned a few in the past including a hot Fiesta but there's no way you can call this good value. As they aren't built all that great, my Fiesta was nosy, rattled and had leaks! On a 2012 plate as well...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A fully specced car of any sort will cost much more than the standard car. 

One of the guys on here who bought a ST2 found that some of the paid options on a ST2 were standard on a ST3.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MA3RC said:


> The ST3 isn't available to configure on the Ford website yet, but a fully spec'd ST2 costs £20,570! I don't have anything against Ford's as I really like them and have owned a few in the past including a hot Fiesta but there's no way you can call this good value. As they aren't built all that great, my Fiesta was nosy, rattled and had leaks! On a 2012 plate as well...


The reasons you stated are why I would not touch a ford with a barge pole, poorly built and not good value for money. I think I am qualified to say this as I had a focus st and had nothing but problems with it and glad I got rid of it.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The reasons you stated are why I would not touch a ford with a barge pole, poorly built and not good value for money. I think I am qualified to say this as I had a focus st and had nothing but problems with it and glad I got rid of it.


One car does not summise an entire brand. I had a shocking A4 that had everything under the sun go wrong with it so does that make every Audi poorly built and unreliable?

For your amusement, list price for my Mondeo when new with the options is £35k :thumb: My 3 series which we bought last year is in no way better built than the Mondeo. It's a more fun car to drive being a 3 litre V6, but it already has rattles and has been back several times with some electrical issues  that doesn't make every BMW on the road poor VFM and poorly built.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The reasons you stated are why I would not touch a ford with a barge pole, poorly built and not good value for money. I think I am qualified to say this as I had a focus st and had nothing but problems with it and glad I got rid of it.


You could find thousands of people to say the same of any brand.

You keep going in about Audi's quality and knocking everything else.

Find ONE CREDIABLE reliability survey where Audi beat Ford.

I think you'll struggle as many of the major reliability surveys often have Audi well down. They go as low as the 2nd worst engine reliability according to warranty direct.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

MA3RC said:


> Fiesta's are by no means a cheap car these days. Doesn't a fully kitted out ST3 Reach £18k?!? That's insane money for a ford!


ST3 list price is just over the £19K mark without options though there aren't many you can add to it. My full spec ST2 listed just over £20K but got it for £18,600. I thought when I first looked at them it was a lot of money for a Ford but when I started looking at the competition it was very good value.
Mini Cooper S - very nice but by the time you spec that up to similar to ST you are around £25K.
Vauxhall Corsa VX-R same money as ST2 but less spec & nasty Recaro seats, VX-R Nurburgring was £23K but with very good suspension set up etc but still same old tatt inside so you would have to be crazy to spend that on a Vauxhall.
VW Polo GTi - such a fantastic car apparently that there were no new ones in the Country at all to view & even one dealer said no one buys them. The price of those were higher than the ST2 & you got stuck with that stupid DSG gearbox.
Can't speak for S3 as never even considered it but I valet loads of Audi's & whilst I agree they are a good car & out of all the German general brands Audi would be the only one I went for I find they are very uninteresting generally on the inside & they all look too similar on the outside.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I think I am qualified to say this as I had a focus st and had nothing but problems with it and glad I got rid of it.


Pictures of the ST? Even back in 2006 the ST was just a bit over £19k, yet you laugh at spending £19k+ today despite car prices rising significantly since then.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Isn't this thread a bit pointless without knowing a) what budget the op has b) whether they're talking new or 2nd hand and finally c) what Audi they're actually considering?!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Christian6984 said:


> ST-3 £17k with every option except parking sensors and variable boot floor


Looking at Fords own pricelist effective from 4/3/14, the manufacturers RRP for a Ford Fiesta ST3 before options is £19245.00. Found here http://www.ford.co.uk/SBE/Brochures/BrochuresandPricelists

Where are they £17k?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> One car does not summise an entire brand. I had a shocking A4 that had everything under the sun go wrong with it so does that make every Audi poorly built and unreliable?
> .


Yup Agree - We have a S-Max Titanium S-Max and nothing else on the market could come close to it in terms of build and what you get (even better on the 2nd hand market).

I also know someone who had an A6 - it had all sorts of problems in the first year including replacement engine - after 18 months it went back and he got a replacement. All makes have their problems. How they deal with it is important (in that audi case they were rather poor)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> You could find thousands of people to say the same of any brand.
> 
> You keep going in about Audi's quality and knocking everything else.
> 
> ...


Our Ford Puma, owned from new, we had it 10 years. It was serviced every year.

Things that broke - none, things that fell off, wiper screw covers x 2
Everything else with the exception of tyres was original, that included the exhaust and the battery.

This was replaced with an Audi TT (2003)

Things its had, battery, rear springs twice, maf sensor, xenon level switch, lots of clips that fall off from the underside - including the cover that hides the rear diff and a bottom ball joint, the dashpod,(£800) antiroll bar and fixings and track rod ends (£550) were replaced prior to us buying it.

The TT is a money pit compared to the Puma, oh and i've also owned a GOlf and A3, bits fell off them too. Just for reference I run our fleet of cars for 10 years, in its height it was 80 cars, now its down to 40, we started with Ford and had lots of issues with the 1.6 TDCI engine but everything else was fine.

We now use VAG cars (my decision) and they are no different to the Fords, if anything they tend to suffer from niggle's and i've never had to replace a broken wheel on a Ford like we have had to on a VW (my mini has broken one too)

I get you love VAG's and are completely bestotted and blinkered by them, but really they are no better than the opposition. Eveyone is entitiled to their own opinion but it seems unless you love VW's then you should be banished.

I should add that I wanted a Z4 or Boxster 3.2 S but I was more concerned with the wife's driving since she tends to go flat out, its also her car so she gets to choose


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Looking at Fords own pricelist effective from 4/3/14, the manufacturers RRP for a Ford Fiesta ST3 before options is £19245.00. Found here http://www.ford.co.uk/SBE/Brochures/BrochuresandPricelists
> 
> Where are they £17k?


When you haggle with the dealer or get Privilege discount or both.

Many people think MG & Rover were rubbish but a very high % of them had probably never even owned one but listened to folk like Clarkson & in fact other than the HGF issue they were no less unreliable than many other makes. I had had them (still have) for many years & had very little problems with any & I had lots.
My ST2 is the first new Ford I have ever bought & it seems very good to me.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Our Ford Puma, owned from new, we had it 10 years. It was serviced every year.
> 
> Things that broke - none, things that fell off, wiper screw covers x 2
> Everything else with the exception of tyres was original, that included the exhaust and the battery.
> ...


Haha, I can totally relate to that mate, our TT was a complete money pit too! MAF sensor twice, thermostat (you must have had that go on you too!?!) arb's, interior light, clutch, diverter valve etc etc...
Saying that the A6 we currently own has been absolutely amazing and hardly any problems in over 28k in two years.
I used to work for Ford so the customer service and behind the scenes stuff did put me off buying them for a bit but I'd seriously consider either ST if I was looking for another car.
At the end of the day all the car manufacturers make so many cars you are bound to get dodgy ones, as with anything that ever comes off a production line. The TT didn't put me off Audi so to dismiss one whole make because of one or two examples is a bit foolish!
Much in the same way I never understand how people can label almost every single Audi as "boring"!
I wouldn't rule out any car based on it's make and "rumoured" reliability, I'd always just scope it out for myself.

Again for the op, it's hard to suggest which car considering they still haven't said which audi they're considering! 
I'd take an RS4 over either Ford but would take either Ford over an A3 diesel


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Not had the thermostat replaced, divertor is original too and it's remapped. We have had it 4 years, it was on 49k when we got it and has just gone through 54k. I've had the sticking climate control flap where it stuck on full heat, the roof micro switch is a bit iffy too.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Leebo310 said:


> Isn't this thread a bit pointless without knowing a) what budget the op has b) whether they're talking new or 2nd hand and finally c) what Audi they're actually considering?!


Not according to some of the posts already whereby any audi is clearly superior to any other car in existence.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Not according to some of the posts already whereby any audi is clearly superior to any other car in existence.


It's very similar to one of my wife's friends who asked me for advice on whether she should buy a Golf or an Audi. I asked which Audi and she just looked at me blank faced 

In her defence they all do look similar though. My cousin bought a new Audi because her neighbour had one, but she came back with a new A3 not realising it was different to the A1 her neighbour had.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

SteveyG said:


> It's very similar to one of my wife's friends who asked me for advice on whether she should buy a Golf or an Audi. I asked which Audi and she just looked at me blank faced
> 
> In her defence they all do look similar though. My cousin bought a new Audi because her neighbour had one, but she came back with a new A3 not realising it was different to the A1 her neighbour had.


They pretty much all look virtually identical! Do you want a large or small lump of car sir?


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> It's very similar to one of my wife's friends who asked me for advice on whether she should buy a Golf or an Audi. I asked which Audi and she just looked at me blank faced
> 
> In her defence they all do look similar though. My cousin bought a new Audi because her neighbour had one, but she came back with a new A3 not realising it was different to the A1 her neighbour had.


Your cousin must be blind


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Leebo310 said:


> Your cousin must be blind


She only saw the badge :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> They pretty much all look virtually identical! Do you want a large or small lump of car sir?


Isn't that the same for most cars though? Why target Audis? 
The fiesta looks pretty similar to the focus. A 3 series, 5 series and 7 series are all effectively different sized versions, yet look similar. C class, e class, s class are also similar, jag xj, jag xf, citroen ds3, ds4, ds5 etc etc etc.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The 3 and 5 series look similar from behind, but the Mercs look nothing like each other.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Leebo310 said:


> Isn't that the same for most cars though? Why target Audis?
> The fiesta looks pretty similar to the focus. A 3 series, 5 series and 7 series are all effectively different sized versions, yet look similar. C class, e class, s class are also similar, jag xj, jag xf, citroen ds3, ds4, ds5 etc etc etc.


Porsche do it, vw do it, bmw sometimes do it but not nearly as much as audi.

Fiesta looks similar, not identical to the focus. Audi q7/q8? Audi a5/a7?

The main difference is other companies seem to make more different looking cars, ford, mercedes, bmw etc etc.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> The 3 and 5 series look similar from behind, but the Mercs look nothing like each other.


Mercs probably the least out of the examples I gave yep, but I still think they do look alike. Without seeing the badge I think a lot of the general public wouldn't be able to tell the difference unless they were side by side and then size would give it away.



SteveyG said:


> She only saw the badge :thumb:


Haha!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Have to be the fiesta for me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Leebo310 said:


> Isn't that the same for most cars though? Why target Audis?
> The fiesta looks pretty similar to the focus. A 3 series, 5 series and 7 series are all effectively different sized versions, yet look similar. C class, e class, s class are also similar, jag xj, jag xf, citroen ds3, ds4, ds5 etc etc etc.


To me the focus looks like a stretched out fiesta.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Porsche do it, vw do it, bmw sometimes do it but not nearly as much as audi.
> 
> Fiesta looks similar, not identical to the focus. Audi q7/q8? Audi a5/a7?
> 
> The main difference is other companies seem to make more different looking cars, ford, mercedes, bmw etc etc.


Not sure about that, the A7 looks like a dog squatting whereas I think an A5 looks good


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Leebo310 said:


> Not sure about that, the A7 looks like a dog squatting whereas I think an A5 looks good


They both look a bit samey to me, tbh there isn't a massive different in looks apart from the r8 as far as i'm aware with most modern audis.

But then again I find most new cars bland boring euroboxes, i'd love a c63 though.

People seem to think ford only produce cars in the uk, chevrolet only produce gordawful korean cars and vauxhall just forgot about lotus and holden.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> To me the focus looks like a stretched out fiesta.


Given your eyes love vag I shall ignore your opinion means nothing


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Looking at Fords own pricelist effective from 4/3/14, the manufacturers RRP for a Ford Fiesta ST3 before options is £19245.00. Found here http://www.ford.co.uk/SBE/Brochures/BrochuresandPricelists
> 
> Where are they £17k?


Try your main dealer, this price was given to me without even trying, Ford Main dealer in Lancashire, also... I dont work for Ford and this is has no Privilege Discount. Price £17578 of which ford pay £500 deposit allowance so cost of car is £17078.


----------

